# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Riego en el Perú

## Bruno Cillóniz

Les dejo un enlace donde podrán encontrar un artículo interesante y muy completo sobre el riego en el Perú, de Wikipedia.  http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riego_en_el_Per%C3%BA 
SaludosTemas similares: BOMBA DE IRRIGACION BOMBEO POR ASPERSION PARA RIEGO HASTA 60 MTS ALTURA IMPULSOR Y ESTRUCTURA DE FIERRO 9,5KW 13 HP ECONOMIZA AGUA Y MANO DE OBRA ( MEJOR AL RIEGO POR INUNDACION O POR SURCOS ) Artículo: MEF: Potencial de áreas de riego en el Perú llega a 6.4 millones de hectáreas Artículo: El 67% de la tecnología de riego que se usa en Perú proviene de Israel Artículo: Banco Mundial proyecta realizar estudio de riego en el norte de Perú Artículo: Perú y Panamá firman hoy acuerdo de cooperación agrícola en materia de riego

----------


## kscastaneda

Les dejo un file de como manejo el riego en capsicums, lo pueden adaptar a varios cultivos. Este file nos lo proporciono nuestro docente de pre-grado el Ing. Alex Guimac a quien le estoy muy agradecido me ha servido de suma mucho. 
Saludos, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.
PROCAMPO S.A.
402*8108
94-9401282 
PD.: De nada sirve el conocimiento que no se comparte podemos revolucionar la agricultura haciendonos mejores los unos a los otros; este es el espacio que necesitabamos. Aportemos files trabajados y probados en campo. Felicitaciones a quien hizo este espacio, encuentren en mi un colaborador !!!

----------

